# Help-can you adopt Hugo the kitten?



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, anyone living in or around Athens I'm desperately looking to re-home an adorable 6 week old kitten. He was one I just couldn't leave behind- I heard a quiet mewing coming from an old, covered car on closer inspection this tiny black & white bundle of fluff fell out from underneath & came cautiously towards me. He was without siblings & malnourished so obviously deserted by his mother. He is very bright & litter trained himself straight away; he has had his first flu vaccination & treatment for all parasites. He still misses his mother & likes to suck your T-shirt & knead with his paws before he goes to sleep. His eyes are just changing colour from blue to green & he has perfectly symmetrical black & white markings- white chest mouth, whiskers & 'gloves' (feet) He's very outgoing & playful & young enough to be socialised with other cats or dogs. Sadly when the vet asked to fill out 'owner' & 'name' details in his new medical book I had to leave these blank (I have already adopted two large tom cats) as I cannot keep him, can you? Please contact me ASAP if you are interested. If you have a facebook account you can see his picture on the group 'Kitten -needs a home NOW! ' or contact me & come & see for yourself. mobile Sarah -6944866511

I'm very pleased to report that Hugo, now called Aris has found a wonderful home with a big house & garden, a golden retriever & a little girl who adores him!


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Sarah

Lovely to hear from another cat lover. Unfortunately I cannot offer a home. I am planning to move to Greece at some point in the future from UK and have 2 cats of my own to take wih me and wondered if you could advise me if it is a wise move to bring them, will they be safe etc., Many thanks for any advice Anne.


Sas said:


> Hi, anyone living in or around Athens I'm desperately looking to re-home an adorable 6 week old kitten. He was one I just couldn't leave behind- I heard a quiet mewing coming from an old, covered car on closer inspection this tiny black & white bundle of fluff fell out from underneath & came cautiously towards me. He was without siblings & malnourished so obviously deserted by his mother. He is very bright & litter trained himself straight away; he has had his first flu vaccination & treatment for all parasites. He still misses his mother & likes to suck your T-shirt & knead with his paws before he goes to sleep. His eyes are just changing colour from blue to green & he has perfectly symmetrical black & white markings- white chest mouth, whiskers & 'gloves' (feet) He's very outgoing & playful & young enough to be socialised with other cats or dogs. Sadly when the vet asked to fill out 'owner' & 'name' details in his new medical book I had to leave these blank (I have already adopted two large tom cats) as I cannot keep him, can you? Please contact me ASAP if you are interested. If you have a facebook account you can see his picture on the group 'Kitten -needs a home NOW! ' or contact me & come & see for yourself. mobile Sarah -6944866511


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Sarah

just wondered if you would advise me to bring my cats to live in greece with me, would they be safe etc., they are both 8 and 10 years old, and my move is dependent on whether I feel they will be ok. Any advice. Many thanks Anne


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

anne4boots said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> just wondered if you would advise me to bring my cats to live in greece with me, would they be safe etc., they are both 8 and 10 years old, and my move is dependent on whether I feel they will be ok. Any advice. Many thanks Anne


Hi Anne,
Unless you are planning on moving to a particularly quiet suburb outside Athens or keeping them inside as house cats I would say it's not a wise move unfortunately. Athens is not a safe place for cats, they have a greatly reduced lifespan risking being run over or poisoned. I've experienced both with street cats I was feeding. I successfully domesticated two adult tom cats & keep them indoors. Providing they are neutered & preferably have access to a cat proof balcony they can live quite happily & safely indoors. Sorry it's not very positive, hope this helps.


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

Sas said:


> Hi Anne,
> Unless you are planning on moving to a particularly quiet suburb outside Athens or keeping them inside as house cats I would say it's not a wise move unfortunately. Athens is not a safe place for cats, they have a greatly reduced lifespan risking being run over or poisoned. I've experienced both with street cats I was feeding. I successfully domesticated two adult tom cats & keep them indoors. Providing they are neutered & preferably have access to a cat proof balcony they can live quite happily & safely indoors. Sorry it's not very positive, hope this helps.


Hi Sarah

thanks for that. I thought as much. Both my cats are indoor cats, only go in the garden here at home, but I was concerned about the poisoning aspect in case somehow they ever got away. I agree with the cat proof balcony and now you've confirmed all that I suspected at least I know I'm not being overly neurotic about their safety. Kind regards anne.


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Sarah

thanks for that. I'm not sure if my reply is coming up twice, but as I was saying, both my cats are indoor cats, but I was concerned if they got out somehow in Greece. I will make sure I have a cat proof balcony and remain on alert. I was worried I was being overly concerned but you have confirmed I'm not. Best wishes Anne.


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

anne4boots said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> thanks for that. I'm not sure if my reply is coming up twice, but as I was saying, both my cats are indoor cats, but I was concerned if they got out somehow in Greece. I will make sure I have a cat proof balcony and remain on alert. I was worried I was being overly concerned but you have confirmed I'm not. Best wishes Anne.


Hi Anne,
I wouldn't worry if you plan to keep them inside anyway, if you look up at balconies you'll get ideas of how to do it. Many people use the plastic rolls of white or dark green fencing which can be attached with those plastic fasteners from hard ware stores or even string & it's very flexible I attached an extra high bit to the top to stop them walking along the flat aluminium rail you can use poles to make it mor steady. Another option is the fencing that looks like wood or straw & lasts surprisingly well in Greece but your cats wouldn't b able 2 enjoy the view so it's better just for the balcony ends to stop access to next door balconies.

Poisoning in the suburbs is usually quite targeted so your cats should be okay anyway. We lost a big kitten to poisoning & rescued another but this happened as they were street cats we were feeding & they got really bold & friendly, approaching neighbours & apparently digging in flower pots on balconies. Tragically some people think this justifies such a barbaric response.

Good luck with everything!


----------

